# BEAUTIFUL COND, ROYERSFORD 3 1/2 ton ARBOR PRESS WITH TABLE .. SOUTH JERSEY $500.



## Silverbullet (Apr 20, 2018)

Absolutely must have items. 
#6545454454


----------



## Asm109 (Apr 21, 2018)

Beautiful Press and Table.  Looks like my Dake's big brother


----------

